# What are Private, Classes, Sub and such commands in C++?



## Nipun (May 25, 2011)

Hi again!
I started to learn C++ sometime ago from NIIT, but unfortunately I had an accident and I was unable to complete the classes. I know the basics of C++, but I was thinking what are these commands/statements that I have seen in many programs:
Private
Class(I even dont know that )
Sub
And a command that I found in a program:
"using namespace std;"
And also, is there also some Public like Private?

Dont start to flame me or anything, I am just looking for some help on this


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2011)

just google it, there are lots of info about these things that cannot be explained here. 

before googling about this, get a good C++ book.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2011)

Yup, if you really want to continue your learning, get a C++ book.


----------



## noob (May 27, 2011)

Yashwant Kanitkars Lets C is nice book.


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> Yashwant Kanitkars Lets C is nice book.



don't take the name of Yashwant Kanitkar's books in this forum. 
people here hate it. i used its name couple of times and got anti-yashwant kanitkar replies. 

btw he asked about OOPs which is not a part of C


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

No one hates any book.
A crap book is a crap book. And it will be called as such.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 28, 2011)

yup. Let us c looks like crap in front of K&R. k&r is the best book on c, made by the co-creator himself.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 28, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> Yashwant Kanitkars Lets C is nice book.


oh yeah !!! tell me whats so nice about it !!!!!!!!!



nims11 said:


> don't take the name of Yashwant Kanitkar's books in this forum.



yep, thats about right.

@OP take my words very seriously. "dont ever read that book".
you'll find lots of reasons to support me in this and other forums.

+1 for the K&R

and as for your question. i am sure you will find all answers in K&R. 
if you have problem understanding a program, post it and someone will answer

also cant you set up a class with other batches that are currently studying those topics ?
talk to the faculty and sort it out


----------



## Nipun (May 29, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> also cant you set up a class with other batches that are currently studying those topics ?
> talk to the faculty and sort it out



I cant. Actually the classes I took were for 2 months(during my summer vacations). After that my school reopened, so it was very difficult for me to do both

But thanks, I will look if something can happen and will get the book


----------



## Prasid (May 30, 2011)

If you have little time over the net I can refer online tuts 

Follow this site and I think it'll help lot:


> C++ Language Tutorial - C++ Documentation


----------

